
The best qualities of high- and low-level languages - bootload
http://tlb.org/busywork.html
======
mattculbreth
Interesting. I wonder if he's working on Arc with Paul and if any of his ideas
are making it in there.

~~~
bootload
it's a good article. If you read it in conjunction with "succinctness is
power" ~ http://www.paulgraham.com/power.html you can get another view on what
parts of languages are useful & why.

'... working on Arc with Paul and if any of his ideas are making it in there
...'

Dont know. They both appear to be pretty busy on their own stuff.

Matt you made the comment on reddit, 'Arc "compiles" into Scheme' didn't you?
~ http://reddit.com/info/15gkq/comments/c15iof

